# Love is not dead



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now the other thread has gone I can post >this< ..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just creeped myself laughing!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just choked on my cheese and biscuits.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes - did snort/giggle a bit - despite the dodgy Scot accents

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> Yes - did snort/giggle a bit - despite the dodgy Scot accents
> Cheers
> Dave


Whit d'ye mean, ur ye aff yer heid or whit? Thurs noa naething skelly aboot ra accents, this is fae rat guid BBC Scoatlan prawgram Burnistoun. Ah wis jist wunnering whit fur they'd pit thae subtitles oan fur, but.

:brave:

PS For the few of you who may not have seen it, this in my not-so-humble opinion is their best ever sketch:






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A diving related one..

These days just about every diver dives with a dive computer on their wrist which works out all aspects of a dive and whether we are going into or have entered decompression, and how long before we can surface..

Ok lesson over. Sandra bought a new Suunto dive computer that did different gas mixtures other than straight air..

She said "how do you turn it on", I took hold of it and on the side was a small button flush with the body so you can't turn it off accidentally.. So I said "it's voice controlled, you have to say in a firm voice ON!", and as I said it I pressed the button, and it came to life.

So She said "well how do you turn it off", I said "you have to say in a firm voice OFF", then pressed the button to turn it off..

So I gave it to her and she spent half the night shouting "ON" at the bloody thing.

Well yer gora laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

I enjoyed that   

Thankyou.


----------

